# Free AtmosFX video - till Oct 23 2020



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

via CNET - 
Get a free animated decoration for Halloween


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hooray!! Thanks so much for posting this - AtmosFX is awesome for continuing to offer these lovely little bite-sized versions of their amazing videos.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good Day Mate and Thanks for posting! I've taken advantage of this offer in the past and nice to see AtmosFX is still offering it this year.

10/10 Update: Didn't want to forget and miss taking advantage of, so made a point of downloading today. Thanks again.


----------



## FL Haunter 71 (Jul 19, 2020)

I just took advantage of this freebie...thanks for the information.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks ozaz 

amk


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

ozaz said:


> via CNET -
> Get a free animated decoration for Halloween


Woohooo!!!! THANK YOU! I got my spinster downloaded!


----------



## jsink49er (Sep 4, 2020)

Sweet! Thanks for posting this freebie OZAZ! I downloaded the files. It appears to be only in the horz format, and I display all my videos in the vert format for my tall window. Anyone have any suggestions on how I can take these .MP4 files and flip it 90 deg through software or on-line editing? Thanks! - J.Sink


----------



## MichaelR (Sep 10, 2020)

Dang! I already have that one.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Ozaz! Got it! Glad at least the post title stayed on the General and thanks for posting it there first. I hate when stuff gets moved!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got mine! I always forget they usually do 1 freebie every year, thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

jsink49er said:


> Sweet! Thanks for posting this freebie OZAZ! I downloaded the files. It appears to be only in the horz format, and I display all my videos in the vert format for my tall window. Anyone have any suggestions on how I can take these .MP4 files and flip it 90 deg through software or on-line editing? Thanks! - J.Sink


No good helping to change the format, but if you watch them, they all have the action taking place in the center of the screen, so you may be able to position the projector to center the figure and she'll just walk on/off faster.


----------



## jsink49er (Sep 4, 2020)

Frankie's Girl said:


> No good helping to change the format, but if you watch them, they all have the action taking place in the center of the screen, so you may be able to position the projector to center the figure and she'll just walk on/off faster.


Thank you FG! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ZapWizard (Aug 25, 2011)

@jsink49er You can't just rotate the video as then she would be sideways. My suggestion would be to use a free video editor such as Davinci Resolve and make your own portrait video.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Snagged mine, many thanks for the heads-up and the link, ozaz!


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Jul 30, 2017)

Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## Hersom (Sep 23, 2010)

ozaz said:


> via CNET -
> Get a free animated decoration for Halloween


Perfect, thanks 👍🏻


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

Very Very Cool thanks


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting! I just downloaded!


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

took advantage of this one....but now I need another projector! The wife is going to kill me...I already have 3....


----------

